# wie kann ich den Link unsichtbar machen



## Djmasterkiller (4. Oktober 2003)

hallo Leutz !
ich habe eine frage wie kann ich den Link unsichtbar machen, weil bei mir kommen immer so striche unten. wie bekomme ich den strich weg?  
könn ihr mir helfen!?

cu DjMasterkiller


----------



## Mark (4. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Das geht über die Stylesheets: SelfHtml


----------



## xthetronx (4. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Du keinen Strich haben möchtest, geht das so.
<head>
<style type="text/css">
a:link
{
 text-decoration: none;
}
</style>
</head>


----------



## Djmasterkiller (4. Oktober 2003)

Danke ihr seit alle nett !??


----------



## vipey (4. Oktober 2003)

was sin*t* wir ? oo
http://www.seidseit.de


----------

